# Baby betta help



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

So I have 100 or so baby bettas in my 2.5G. I wasn't expecting it this soon. I had no time to make infusoria. Is there anything else I can feed the babies to keep them alive? And how long until I feed them?

I'm on an iPhone right now, sorry if there's typos


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

microworms, vinegar eels, frozen or new-hatched baby brine shrimp, Azoo artificial rotifers, hikari first-bites,. Don't feed until they are "free-swimming". Moving around in a cloud, not just rocking on the bellies. Do you know any killie people who can give you a live-food colony?


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't really know anyone in the hobby other than people here. Right now there are some swimming, and some stuck to the wall, and others just falling until the male spits them back to the neat


----------



## Phantom_Ram (Oct 23, 2008)

The male should take care of them if they keep falling out, just try not to disturb the the bubble nest to much


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

I need to take the male out at some point though or else he'll eat them right?


----------



## Phantom_Ram (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't ever remember my male eating my babies, my male was pretty protective over the babies, always chased the female off, and when i would clean the bottom of the tank he'd chose the hose untill it was out of the tank.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hikari brand "First Bites" food is a green-colored powder that is good food for tiny fry. Get some of that. In the meantime, go find a pond someplace that has a lot of plants in it, preferably plants with green goo all over them. Take a bigmouthed jar and grab some plants. Hold a plant at one end, and drop it into the jar. Pull it back out again, scraping the plant against the inner lip of the jar so as to get the stuff all over the plant to slough off into the jar. repeat several times until you have a good amount, and fil the rest of the way with water.
Let this jar sit still for several hours. The green stuff will settle near the bottom, leaving a layer of clear water above it. Pour off the clear water into another jar, and then pour a wee bit of the concentrated green stuff into the tank with the fry, with the pimps all turned off so it stays floating; you want the fry to be swimming in a green cloud.
After a week of this, you'll have no trouble raising them on First Bites.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

you said Pimps, did you mean pumps?


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

wow, I just saw this - if I had known you needed these back then, I could have gotten you some vinegar eels super quick.
If you need any fry food down the road, let me know. I've pretty much always got v-eels going, and often microworms as well.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah they all died once it got cold. my tank was right near the window, and the heater wasnt strong enough 

I may have a few honduran red point fry for the next meeting if you're interested. going to put at least one bag in


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

feed them those worm things.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Phantom_Ram said:


> I don't ever remember my male eating my babies, my male was pretty protective over the babies, always chased the female off, and when i would clean the bottom of the tank he'd chose the hose untill it was out of the tank.


The male will simply protect the babies until such time they become free swimming. At this point, the male must be removed before the babies become in grave danger of being eaten by the male.

You could provide plenty of plants which harbor microorganisms that will serve as food for the fry. Suspending a bit of egg yolk in a jar of water and injecting it to the shoal of fry with a syringe will work but be careful not to overfeed as it will cloud your water.


----------



## Allie72 (Dec 22, 2008)

Freshly hatched Baby brine shrimp is working well with my planned fry.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Wait, what? How is something working well if it hasn't happened yet? Also, I've read that bbs are too big for baby bettas to eat.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

She means that she had planned ahead for her fry and had food at the ready.
BBS come in two main types, Utah & San Fransisco, with one being much smaller than the other.


----------

